# Geforce Experience findet Spiele nicht



## MiezeMatze (16. Februar 2015)

Egal ob ichs neu installiere, das verzeichnis manuell raussuche (ist in dem Fall steam/steam apps...) das spiel wird in der liste nicht aufgeführt und ich hab in der systemsteuerung auch kein (was normalerweise der fall sein müsste) aktuelles Profil.


Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## Goldini50 (16. Februar 2015)

Aber installiert hast du es , ja ? ^^


----------



## MDJ (26. Februar 2015)

Könnte sein, dass das Spiel vielleicht nicht von Experience unterstützt wird.
Guck mal, ob das Game in der List der unterstützten Spiele dabei ist:
UnterstÃ¼tzte PC-Spiele fÃ¼r GeForce Experience | NVIDIA


----------

